# Pioneer Elite SC-27



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Are there no Pioneer Elite SC-27 owners here?

I was wondering if any SC-27 owners had any experiences with the DSP effects.

Especially the STADIUM effect. It just doesn't work for me at all


----------



## buddf (Jun 20, 2006)

Many may not use the effects...I prefer as pure a sound as possible. That may be why there are no replies.

Why do you say it does not work?


----------



## walshy2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I must say, I have no problems its the best sound I have heard:T:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

When you say you have no problems, you mean when you select "Stadium", you get a stadium effect? Something you notice?

You'd be the first.:scratch:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

buddf said:


> Many may not use the effects...I prefer as pure a sound as possible. That may be why there are no replies.
> 
> Why do you say it does not work?


Ya, I got that alot at another forum. I know its might be sacrilege but I do like football and when I had a Pioneer VSX-1015, Stadium worked like a charm. Made me feel I was at the game. I just liked it.

Now I've gone to a 1018 and now a SC-27 and the DSP effect's simply don't work. Many don't care if they work or not, no biggie.

But do they not care because it don't work and they don't want to find it to be a annoyance or they really don't care.

I'd make the argument if its all about being pure, then I sure don't want to hear a fellow SC-27 owner is watching American idol on his big screen.addle:


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone with one of these receivers, look at your remote and tell me if your Category/Ipod ctrl button sticks. So far I've found two remotes were that button is sticky? A little thing but curious.


And I've still to find someone who has this unit to say if there sound processor works, ie sports stadium sounds like a sports stadium.


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm the only one here? echo echo....

Anyone using the MCACC setup and running a pair of Klipsch La Scalas?

Wondering if your volume was set at the -10? All the other speakers were set about right.

strange


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

I run a sc-09 as pure as possible. The dsp modes just don't work that well. I want to here exactly what the artist inteded us to hear, if it's a good recording then it will sound great. If it's a poor recording, it will sound the way that it was intended to- bad.


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats on owning a 09, but you said your DSP (digital signal processing) doesn't work for you? While I do enjoy music as it is intended and lets not get into the pros or cons of using a graphic eq, BUT when I'm watching football (the only sport I watch) I'd like to hear that stadium sound effect IF it worked!

As for me and my SC27, none of the DSP's work. It makes no changes and I've battled this with a 1018 I still own. A 1015 I had worked great.

and so it goes:foottap:


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

Have you contacted Pioneer regarding this? have you also tried a master reset on the amp? Sometimes that works


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate input. 

Some time ago I asked fellow 1018 and SC27 owners if they would try any DSP's themselves. The results were less then expected. Those that tried said it didn't do anything for them either but no big deal, they don't use DSP as its considered taboo, evil, wrong, sacrilegious! I got every excuse but in the end, it didn't seem to work.

Contacting Pioneer resulted in a convoluted I should have to do what to get a feature to work and that didn't work. I'll have to find that response and post it.

But asking, what happens if you try any of the DSP modes especially stadium. Do you get that full echo effect?


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

I'll give it a shot and let you know.


----------



## Tx_Bandit (May 17, 2011)

Hagar1 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate input.
> 
> Some time ago I asked fellow 1018 and SC27 owners if they would try any DSP's themselves. The results were less then expected. Those that tried said it didn't do anything for them either but no big deal, they don't use DSP as its considered taboo, evil, wrong, sacrilegious! I got every excuse but in the end, it didn't seem to work.
> 
> ...


I have owned an SC-27 for about two years now. All my dsp settings work fine. They make the expected changes according to what you would expect based on their descriptions. Do I use them? No I don't, I don't like the effects as I feel (as others have said also) that it masks what the or engineer mixed. For blurays and most vdeo I leave it set as pure direct most of the time now. I do occasionally use dirct mode which then keeps any of the filters I may have set according to what memory setting I have setup during MCACC calibration. I have started collecting a lot of FLAC recordings from Linn audio and Hdtracks (goggle either) as these are higher bit rate recodrings than what is on CD as they are taken from the Master tapes. 

I have Psb Imagine T towers and the Imagine C center chanels with Imagine B bookshelves as surrounds with a B&W ASW12CM. I use Morrow Audio Speaker cables and interconnects on everything.

Do I like my SC-27 Yes Would I get rid of it. Yes after I save about 10K to get a seperate amp ans surround processor. Until then it does everything I need ans sounds excellant when calibrated correctly which takes about 4 hours once you really learn how to use the MCACC in it. It's definitely not plug and play but is an excellant reciever. 

If your not getting any DSP processing then you need to get it to a reliable audio repair shop that is Pioneer authorized. Call pioneer if it is in warranty or just out and ask where to take it. If afterwards your still not happy take it up with pioneer and keep all records of what they said to do and what you did and with whom.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

My thoughts are this, since I have DirectTV and my HD channels are in Dolby Digital I leave my watching tv on that, the DSP modes cannot compete with it and heavily distorts the signal pre/post processing but, when listening and viewing non HD channels and its in PCM then I do play with the DSP effects.

Blue-rays are left to whichever codec is used for the best listening, Dolby TrueHD, DTS HD Master Audio, and so on. So I guess i'm saying that non HD channels will benefit from post processing and pre-processing DSP modes, I liked listening to 7 channel stereo on non HD channels for sports that way I get all the crazy atmosphere sounds. I get my Elite on Wednesday so I will obviously play with all the DSP settings. I think i'm gonna be sick on Thursday, my father diagnosed it as receiver-itis


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lets keep this going...in a different direction

I setup my SC27 using MCACC. Since I'm using Klipsch La Scala's in the front, MCACC has issues I believe with setting the volume or balance relative to other speakers. It max's out the front to as low as it can go, -10.

So I just use my Radio Shack sound meter and drop the fronts to -7 or so and readjust the rest to get as near as possible to +75 and I do....:foottap:

Now when I put in Sound And Vision audio disk and check the volume or balance of my speakers, I get a totally different story.

It will show my fronts near +70 +/- 5, but the rears or sides drop to -20. Its an Oppo 83.

WTF:hissyfit:

And to top it off, I can not figure out if I can adjust my speakers without being in the MCACC menu.:crying:

What the deuce?:blink:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

MCACC can be frustrating... Stick with it, though, the results can be extraordinary. It sounds like something isn't right on your end. Are you running auto or full auto?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

To say MCACC can be frustrating is an understatement...

I run MCACC in full auto first. Then I set my speakers to small, run again and keep speaker setting. THEN I check the should level for each speaker and see the Klipsch La Scala's have been set to -10 or as low as they can go.

So I use the meter to correct and then discovered as I stated before (oh why did I do that) that playing through my Oppo 83, the levels were all different for each speaker.

Please chime in and put me out of my misery.

Who did Pioneer give this to try and understand, sure wasn't me:foottap:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

When you run it, don't use full auto. Use auto.

You want to set it for THX... It will keep you speakers set to small for the tests. 

You'll need to select what setting to run under (symmetry... Etc). I always use symmetry, found it to have the best results.

I then run the distance test and level test. Then I check the level with a meter. You can then copy and paste the results I to your different memory slots. Then try some different calibrations for each memory slot. I calibrate using the advanced EQ menu selection (this allows you to move the measurement time domain)... And I also use multi-point for the measurement (just be sure to read the instructions at the bottom of your screen because your first mic position is either the far left or right seating position).

You can read up on the time domain settings to learn a bit more about them. If its not in your manual, google MCACC for PC and read that manual. It explains everything.

Once you've created different calibrations for each memory slot, see how the results are. 

I wrote a thread on saving to the different memory slots, ect. But it's for an older elite model. I was frustrated and looking for answers... Pioneer was of no help... I'll post it for you


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ors-amps/52567-i-need-pioneer-mcacc-help.html


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Try it again... Take your time! ;-)


----------

